# Tomy AFX bankrd curves. Database



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey, has anyone had reasonable success using the Tomy AFX 9" and 12" banked turns? Im in the planning stages of a new layout, replacing old lock and joiner tjet track.

Also, does anyone have a good database of layouts? 

Thanks.

Jess


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
The Tomy 9" & 12" banks take up essentially the same space as the flat corners, yellerstang...

So, you can just *plug them in* to any layout diagram... They also, are more
*forgiving* of a track mis-match...

I used Aurora AFX SpeedLok banks from about '74 to '98... Not the same,
but similar... The only problems experienced, were greater than normal
lower-front body (depends on the body used) & pick up shoe wear...

John
.


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*Track Clips*

Make sure you use track clips or the joints will come apart frequently.

Good Luck!


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks, so you guys are saying that they are worth using in a layout? I have track repair clips, will use them...

What about a layout database? Anyone know of one out there? Thanks!


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Y-Stang... This is basically the last of my 2-Lane layouts, that began life
as a 5'x10' Watkins Glen replica... The banks used are marked... This is
not an exact rendition, but fairly close... Some where around 65' lap length,
if I recall correcty... Track used was, Aurora AFX SpeedLoc...

I used *Ultimate Racer 3.0* to make the diagram...










.
John
.


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice. I need to look into that one. Thanks so much.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

yellerstang
hoslotcarracing has a lot of tracks listed 
I'm running a old style *club track*
can't wait to getter done 

gt40


----------



## joclar (Mar 10, 2016)

I figured out the Mega G+ with short wheelbase won't work with banked curve.

If fact they will work in the banked curve but they will loose contact with the rails at entry and exit of the curve.... (where the straight track is twisted)

If you come with enough speed they can go through it but if you're not fast enough, the car will stop and you will have to go push it for about a feet.

The long wheelbase Mega G+ will works great and you could stop and restart anywhere no problem.


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

*Mega G*



joclar said:


> I figured out the Mega G+ with short wheelbase won't work with banked curve.
> 
> If fact they will work in the banked curve but they will loose contact with the rails at entry and exit of the curve.... (where the straight track is twisted)
> 
> ...


What about Tjets!? Anyone?

Thanks


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Jess, there are sites that have easy to use planners for various track.
I don't know the specifics or the sites.
I think the dushkwonese guy has a diagram up on another thread and the name of the free program with it.
there has, over the years, been much discussion regarding these free track planning apps/sites and I am astonished that no one involved with that has taken time to advise on this thread!

when I find the info again, I will copy and paste it

I don't need no steenkeen diagram to build a two lane dragstrip!!!

LOL


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Ground height of the front ends of the cars, in combination with location of the guide pin vs. the axle, can lead to problems for some cars. Marchon GTP cars don't like the inner banked lane one track we race on. Also, the issue of the straight tracks entering and exiting the banks "twisting" can be a problem. That twisting can lead to just one shoe contacting a rail.


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

*software*



alpink said:


> Jess, there are sites that have easy to use planners for various track.
> I don't know the specifics or the sites.
> I think the dushkwonese guy has a diagram up on another thread and the name of the free program with it.
> there has, over the years, been much discussion regarding these free track planning apps/sites and I am astonished that no one involved with that has taken time to advise on this thread!
> ...


Hey Al, thanks. I have struggled to use software for this in the past, some of the software is just a pain to use. I guess I will have to try some of the newer versions that are out there. I have been looking at pics of layouts, I found a great layout, but no info on who built it and a poor pic that does not really show the track details.

Here is one layout that I really like, althoughI have a table that I dont know the dimensions. I guess I need to do a little more homework...

Thanks to all.

Al, hope to see you at Skippack.

Jess


----------



## theroad87 (Jun 25, 2014)

One thing you can do to ease the twisting transitions of the entry/exit straights is elevate them about 2". Then your outer lanes twist 'up' from that point on entry (and back 'down' on exit), and your inner lanes twist 'down' from that point on entry (and back 'up' on exit). If you have room to do that over 2-3 x 15" (30"-45" total) entry/exit straights the transitions are relatively gentle. 

My previous track was built that that way with 45" transition areas (and still in use in our racing calendar to date) and we had very rare problems with intermittent contact over a variety of cars, from T-jets to inline chassis. (And most of those were cars with worn, grooved shoes, not very flat shoes, or very limited shoe travel.) Entry straight was about 12 ft long and exit straight 48" (slightly climbing after about 30" to an overpass turn in opposite direction).

With T-jets make sure you have enough entry straight to get them up to speed to avoid sliding off the bank. Helps to have a little extra apron at the bottom too.

Enjoy!
Mike


----------

